# FreeBSD on laptop can not connect to Internet



## adripillo (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey all, I have a "new" laptop on my home and decided to install FreeBSD there also. All went fine _until_ I wr_o_te:

```
# portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaning, giving up.
```
Did I miss something? During installation _i_t found my wireless net and could enter the password for it. _I w_onder why now _it_ can not connect to _the_ Internet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 7, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> Hey all, I have a "new" laptop on my home and decided to install FreeBSD there also. All went fine till I write:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



If I ping another computer on my home or to the AP it says "No route to host". Can the system be trying to connect using the Ehternet card instead of the Wireless Ethernet?.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2013)

The installer can use a wired or wireless connection for retrieving distfiles, but does not configure the installed system to use it.  Did you configure /etc/rc.conf for networking?


----------



## adripillo (Jul 7, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The installer can use a wired or wireless connection for retrieving distfiles, but does not configure the installed system to use it.  Did you configure /etc/rc.conf for networking?



Nope, _I a_lways used it on a LAN with static IP, first time running with _w_ireless. _I n_eed to _use_ DHCP, can you give me some example please? Thanks*.*


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 7, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> can you give me some example please?. Thanks


That is what the FreeBSD handbook is for, if you follow this link you'll get to chapter 12.8 which explains the required steps to setting up your network interface.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 7, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> That is what the FreeBSD handbook is for, if you follow this link you'll get to chapter 12.8 which explains the required steps to setting up your network interface.



I added this line to the /etc/rc.conf



```
ifconfig_wpi0="DHCP"
```

But still can not connect.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2013)

That's not enough for FreeBSD 9 and later: Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 7, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That's not enough for FreeBSD 9 and later: Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD.



Awesome! Thanks a lot once again!


----------

